# Is this the best diffuser for the job?



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

I am using the Nutrafin yeast kit with my own recipe of yeast and sugar or golden syrup. I am getting a really good stream of large bubbles this week from the golden syrup. I change my mixture weekly. I have had measurable plant growth after months of poor/no growth and I am pleased with it. I am wondering whether the ladder type diffuser included in this kit is the best for the job. I have noticed that a lot of bubbles are still of a decent size when they go off the top. The output from my filter blows nearby so hopefully sends the top ones around the tank a bit. 

I had read somewhere that ceramic or glass diffusers didnt work with yeast mixtures. Am I using the best sort of diffuser?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

I have never done diy co2 but I heard that a chop stick was suppose to work great. Others complained about the ladders since they have to be nice and straight up and down for the bubble to travel all the way up and get bumped sometimes

I would think that diffusing the bubbles into a powerhead or one of them internal eheim mini filters would be more efficient but that is something extra to buy.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks. Does the chopstick go above the ladder diffuser?


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the glass with ceramic disc type diffuser? Do they work on yeast based systems and is the one with a glass spiral before the ceramic disk any better than just the ceramic disk in a bell shape?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

For the chop stick method, people just break off an inch or so from the end of a ROUND chopstick and shove it in the end of the co2 tubing. There are small holes in it that will allow small micro bubble to excape. You could then put that under a powerhead or filter outfolow.

I have read that DIY CO2 doesnt produce enough PSI to be able to use the ceramic diffusers. Even with my pressurized system it takes a couple minutes of pressure building up behind the ceramic to start pushing it though. Not sure, but I thought the spiral was more for counting the bubbles being released.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

So the chop stick is a bit like an airstone. Ah!


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

alysonpeaches said:


> Can anyone comment on the glass with ceramic disc type diffuser? Do they work on yeast based systems and is the one with a glass spiral before the ceramic disk any better than just the ceramic disk in a bell shape?


the small plastic ones DO work. I have it going in my tank. took a bit of pressure build up, nevertheless it started working shortly after. I actually made a post on an easier method to regulate DIY co2 in the DIY section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

